# I really hate when horizons are not kept straight!



## Strmbrg (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Scott Whaley (Sep 12, 2019)

Oops!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 12, 2019)

My monitor's crooked so it looks straight to me


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 12, 2019)

No wonder the birds moving so fast!
An excellent example of using 'Dutch tilt' to increase the dynamism, but it looks a little extreme to me. Having the horizon go corner to corner on a 2:3 crop would be more pleasing to my eye.
It reminds me of my sailing days, where a 45° tilt would have flooded the cockpit...


----------



## Strmbrg (Sep 12, 2019)

The idea here was actually to make a non-pleasing Picture.


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Your on the edge of the world anyway...soooooooooo


----------



## Scott Whaley (Sep 12, 2019)

Strmbrg said:


> The idea here was actually to make a non-pleasing Picture.



I believe you succeeded in that.


----------



## Designer (Sep 12, 2019)

Strmbrg said:


> The idea here was actually to make a non-pleasing Picture.


I like it.  It pleased me.  

I could launch into a long, boring, explanation about why I like it, but I've been trained to keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 12, 2019)

Did that camera fire by accident.....?.....


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 12, 2019)

The answer your looking for is, Don`t drink and shoot with a camera


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 12, 2019)

Strmbrg said:


> The idea here was actually to make a non-pleasing Picture.


Then you should have avoided using the corners, and maybe tried the wrong white balance, exposure & focus...
To me 5° of tilt is far worse than 30°.

I do rather like the blur on the bird.


----------



## edsland (Sep 13, 2019)

At least the birds flying down hill


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 13, 2019)

I can see they are going to have to start posting steep wave signs 
Waves in this area are 1 in 4.    Chart makers will have a field day 
No longer.... here be dragons... here be steep waves


----------



## Designer (Sep 13, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> I can see they are going to have to start posting steep wave signs
> Waves in this area are 1 in 4.    Chart makers will have a field day
> No longer.... here be dragons... here be steep waves


It's the tide, mate.  Moves rather quickly here.  The bird is just trying to keep ahead of it.


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 13, 2019)

Designer said:


> Original katomi said:
> 
> 
> > I can see they are going to have to start posting steep wave signs
> ...


Lol


----------



## weepete (Sep 13, 2019)

I came back from outer skerries on a ferry like that once!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 13, 2019)

Ha! Since it's all in fun ….


----------



## ScouserClete (Sep 19, 2019)

I think it’s beautiful. The straight line from corner to corner is perfect. It’s kind of punk rock. Way to break the rules.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 19, 2019)

Strmbrg said:


> The idea here was actually to make a non-pleasing Picture.




  ????


----------



## snowbear (Sep 19, 2019)

Strmbrg said:


> The idea here was actually to make a non-pleasing Picture.


That is something I can do without trying.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 19, 2019)

At one time in my life, I was an engineering surveyor, so it has to be level & plumb.  However, photography does not play fair with that philosophy.  Level the water or plumb the bridge?


----------

